# Free Diego Sanchez and Andserson Silva sigs.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What do you think


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow they look good..

I'm digging the Sanchez one..


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

how do i put a sig on? i like the nightmare one


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

Nightmare is badass. I used Silva though, like him better. Repped you


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah the nightmare is badass.....

CC420

All your work is......:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

caveman said:


> Nightmare is badass. I used Silva though, like him better. Repped you


only paid members can use sigs, if you upgrade though its yours.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

very nice sigs toxic, but the black stroke on koschecks hair needs to go


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Sweet Ima put it up for a while



Toxic said:


> What do you think


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

How Come when I try and upload it to my sig it says it to large

How do I do this

Thanks for the help


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Link to the url, I'll throw it in for you this time if you let me know which one/


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Its the Diego one



Toxic said:


> Link to the url, I'll throw it in for you this time if you let me know which one/


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Do you have sigs turned off or something? I put it in but I cant see it on your posts only on your user profile.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

No it works now

Thanks



Toxic said:


> Do you have sigs turned off or something? I put it in but I cant see it on your posts only on your user profile.


----------

